# the 89 and update on my 94's oil leak



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok here is the update on my 94 and the 89 we was gonna buy but are not going to now.....

89 the car fax my parents pulled showed where the 89 had a total of 153k on it back in 2003 and then in 2004 it had 79k on it when it was titles in Texas so its not even of intrest to me anyways now.

the 94.... found the oil leak. the JA that changed my oil in my car dented the oil filter and it has a very tiny hole in it that oil comes out from and when driving would go back onto my exhaust (go figure the dumb ass) sorry for the bad mouth guys. I got the oil change refunded and called there corp office in Omaha maybe thats a hint for most as to which oil shop done it. the comapny name is heartland but there shops are under a bakeing name



Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

good thing you caught the oil leak before it got real nasty..


----------

